

Clojure developers wanted in Copenhagen - surt666
http://www.skm.dk/ministeriet/ministeriet/job/it-udviklere-til-nyt-ejendomsvurderingssystem/

======
surt666
I'm starting up a new team in copenhagen, and we need solid developers, that
knows functional programming, and especially Clojure, or who really want's to
learn. The advert is in danish btw.

~~~
kornakiewicz
I can understand names of technologies/languages you use, but it would be nice
to have offer in English.

p.s. I'm looking for a job in JVM languages in Western Europe or remote. Is
Dutch mandatory at your place?

~~~
surt666
It's danish, as is the company language, it being the Ministry of Taxation

